# Solite Battery



## davidmac (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi, it looks like I need a new battery for my 2.8 Pug. I have looked on line and have come across these Solite batteries.100 amp cap,800cca,maintenance free 4 year guarantee £79 including delivery.They are part of the Hyundai group.Has anybody any experience of them?
Regards David


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I take it you mean for the engine section.

cabby


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Another option :

http://www.thebatteryguys.co.uk/


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The battery guys are a bit expensive IMO.

£20 cheaper here some other suppliers are cheaper still, there are some new ones at £35, but collection only and finish today, OK if it's local to you though.


----------

